# Skeeter pee



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Has anybody made skeeter pee?


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

I give up what's skeeter pee?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds delicious ! Where can we sample some ?

L & O


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=17

seems a bit more involved for my liking


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hard lemonade. Last time I had some it was way too sweet for my liking......but I didn't make it so don't know what a good batch should taste like.....


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I don't think it's too involved, but i already have a wine kit going so I can use the yeast slurry from it this weekend. We are not going to sweeten it as heavy as some people do as well. The sweetness is controlled by how much sugar you add after fermentation. Maybe in a month or two we'll have some to try!


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Bought the sugar and Lemon juice to start a batch tomorrow night. Hopefully it will turn out...


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

minnow said:


> Bought the sugar and Lemon juice to start a batch tomorrow night. Hopefully it will turn out...


Did you start some?

I started 5 gallons Saturday, added the slurry on Sunday and have good visual active fermentation today.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Started mine on Saturday really good bubbles Monday. 1.82 SG to start. Should be down to rack by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

_....Because it drinks easily on a hot day and the alcohol is about double that of commercial hard lemonades and beer, it is easy to accidentally over consume; it sneaks up on you real fast...._

I like the sounds of this stuff already!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

minnow said:


> Started mine on Saturday really good bubbles Monday. 1.82 SG to start. Should be down to rack by Thursday or Friday.



I started off at 1.73 sg, down to 1.6 last night, gave it a good stir to oxygenate and holy heck, it's really taken off! I'll be adding the yeast nutrient and energizer this afternoon. Gonna have to run out to cap and cork and get another carboy, other batch of wine won't be cleared soon enough!


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

> ....Because it drinks easily on a hot day and the alcohol is about double that of commercial hard lemonades and beer, it is easy to accidentally over consume; it sneaks up on you real fast....
> 
> I like the sounds of this stuff already!


It should drink real smooth. Just checked the SG and its at a 1.4 already. Making alcohol now.:xzicon_sm


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Well it is finished. Just backsweetened to a 1.25 ish. MMM MMM Good! This stuff will make a few people walk crooked if they are not careful. Time to start another batch.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

minnow said:


> Well it is finished. Just backsweetened to a 1.25 ish. MMM MMM Good! This stuff will make a few people walk crooked if they are not careful. Time to start another batch.


I just bottled my first batch tonight. I used cranberry concentrate and sugar to back-sweeten, along with one more bottle of lemon juice to give it a real tang....

After sampling....wow, this stuff is good!


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds good, is this stuff carbonated?


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

If worked out correctly it would not be carbonated. Once your yeast dies and you add sorbate prior to back sweetening the chance of fizz is gone. I have back sweetened without killing the yeast and it started working again creating fizz and blew the corks out:SHOCKED: What a mess......


----------

